# Citrix ICA client does not work on fresh system [solved]

## Zwartoog

I am trying to get the Citrix ICA client to work on my 64 bit system. It works on an (older, but up-to-date) 64 bit gentoo system, but not on my freshly installed system. I think I am missing some dependencies.

I have emerged icaclient-11.0-r2, but when I download a .ica file and run it, it gives the following error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /opt/ICAClient $ wfica ~/Downloads/launch.ica 
> 
> Error: 32 (E_XERROR)                                            
> ...

 

All the required 32bit libraries are installed:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ ldd wfica.bin
> 
>         linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)
> ...

 

I tried to do an strace, but I am unable to understand what is going on (tail of the strace output):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> munmap(0xf77cf000, 4096)                = 0
> ...

 

However, on the 'working' system, this is the strace output:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> munmap(0xf73fc000, 4096)                = 0
> ...

 

I thought there was a problem with the fonts, so I installed all the fonts which were installed on the working system. Unfortunately to no avail.

Any thoughts?

Sebastiaan

----------

## Zwartoog

Solved: it were the fonts after all, but I apparently needed to restart X.

icaclient turns out to need at least these fonts:

media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1

media-fonts/font-misc-ethiopic

I have no idea why it depends on ethiopic, but it will not start without it.

I have reported a bug here:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=296182

----------

